# blocked tubes



## kittykate73 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi all
I'm new to this site. I am 40 years old, I'm with a new partner, we've been together for over 2 years and we are trying for a baby. I have 4 children already, but my partner has none. We have been trying to conceive for 2 years now but no success   
I had the fallopian tubes scan but due to an infection caught from my ex adulterous husband my tubes are blocked. Does anybody out there know of alternative methods to unblock tubes as my Dr has said due to my age and fact I already have children there is nothing else to be done, ivf is not available on nhs.


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi Kitty, do you know where the blockage is?  Mine was at the uterine end and they were able to unblock them.  Success rate is around 35% though.  Have you had a lap and dye?  That can sometimes unblock them too.  Speak to your gp to see if they can refer you.  Good luck xx


----------

